# realistisches Aquarium?

## MaGuS

Moin moin,

ich bin seit kurzem stolzer Besitzer eines LCD-Fernsehr und auch eines Hauses  :Very Happy: , im neuen haus kommt das teil selbstverständlich an die Wand und ich würde gerne eine Art Bildschirmschoner verwenden der ein realistisches Aquarium o.ä. zeigt.

Mir stehen eigentlich alle Möglichkeiten offen:

1. über DVB (VDR)

2. über X

3. Framebuffer

Ich habe bisher nicht viel in diese Richtung gefunden, nur diese beiden Sachen:

xscreensaver mit Atlantis

oder

gnome-extra/shermans-aquarium

Beide finde ich aber nicht gut bzw. sind nicht das was ich an der Wand haben möchte.  :Wink: 

Hat jemand von euch noch eine Idee was man da benutzen könnte?

Magnus

----------

## slick

Interessante Frage, sehe ich aber eher im Diskussionsforum. Verschoben.

----------

## Earthwings

Bitte in Zukunft keine zeitgleichen Crossposts zwischen deutschem und englischen Foren. Wenn die Frage nicht beantwortet wurde, kannst du es gerne übersetzen und im deutschen (bzw. einem englischen) Forum noch mal nachfragen, aber gleichzeitig ist es nervig. Siehe auch die Forenregeln dazu. Danke.

----------

## Sumpfdrache

Evtl. xfishtank?

----------

## MaGuS

Schon sehr gut, da man dann nur einen passenden Hintergrund suchen muss. Aber die Fische sind (meiner Frau) nicht realistisch genug.

Vielliecht kennt jemand ja noch andere nette Programme.

Magnus

----------

## nightmarez

http://www.s-a-d.de/sad/group_produkte.php?catID=23

die screensaver funktionieren auch unter linux. ich habe den südsee screensaver und der ist wirklich traumhaft.

----------

## ph03n1x

 *nightmarez wrote:*   

> http://www.s-a-d.de/sad/group_produkte.php?catID=23
> 
> die screensaver funktionieren auch unter linux. ich habe den südsee screensaver und der ist wirklich traumhaft.

 

Kannst du mal nen screenshot posten?

----------

## nightmarez

nach einem kde update ist er irgendwie nicht mehr im vollbildmodus.

http://lethe.mine.nu/~lethe/pics/suedsee.png

----------

## _hephaistos_

magst den mal verschicken? oder hast du den gekauft?   :Cool: 

----------

## l3u

"Besitzer eines LCD-Fernsehr" Rettet dem Gennitif! Aber naja, ich mag Fern auch sehr *lol*

Sorry, aber das mußte sein *augenwisch*

----------

## MaGuS

 *Libby wrote:*   

> "Besitzer eines LCD-Fernsehr" Rettet dem Gennitif! Aber naja, ich mag Fern auch sehr *lol*
> 
> Sorry, aber das mußte sein *augenwisch*

 

Damit hast du mir wirklich bei der Lösung meines "Problems" weitergeholfen. Herzlichen Dank!

Könntest du dann bitte noch mein englishes Posting kontrollieren .... ?

Zum Thema: Windows Bildschirmschoner mit wine ist noch eine Idee.

Magnus

----------

## l3u

... deswegen ja

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Sorry, aber das mußte sein

 

----------

## Lara

dvd abspielen geht nicht?

ich hätte da eine dvd, darauf sind mehrere verschiedene aquarien drauf, also echte aquarien, ich hatte es mir eigentlich aus dem gleichen grund gekauft, aber irgendwie sind mir die fischis ein bisschen zu realistisch (sind halt einfach echte, abgefilmt) 

würdest du die dvd haben wollen?

oder ist dir das für so ein hochwertiges gerät nicht hochauflösend genug ?  :Wink: 

----------

## mc-max

mal ne andere frage: wie kann man überhaupt einen Bildschirmschoner mit wine anwerfen?

danke.

max

----------

## manuels

 *Quote:*   

> wie kann man überhaupt einen Bildschirmschoner mit wine anwerfen?

 

Bildschirmschoner sind unter windows normale exe-programme, die einfach nur umbenannt wurden.

nenn sie wieder .exe und es müsste laufen.

Tschö mit ö

Manuel

----------

## ph03n1x

 *manuels wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   wie kann man überhaupt einen Bildschirmschoner mit wine anwerfen? 
> 
> Bildschirmschoner sind unter windows normale exe-programme, die einfach nur umbenannt wurden.
> 
> nenn sie wieder .exe und es müsste laufen.
> ...

 

Der hier ist so ziemlich das beste, was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe. M.E. sehr realistisch

http://www.fish-byte.com/enlargewide.htm

----------

## hoschi

Ist dass der Bildschirmsoner den der MädchenMarkt tatsächlich "verkauft" hat?

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Ist dass der Bildschirmsoner den der MädchenMarkt tatsächlich "verkauft" hat?

 

Aehm... ich verstehe deine Frage nicht ganz...

Der kostet schliesslich 19.95$ sollte ihn da der Mediamarkt verschenken?

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## hoschi

Sagen wir es anders - wer ist so "punktpunktpunkt" und zahlt für einen Bildschirmschoner?

----------

## shiosai

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Sagen wir es anders - wer ist so "punktpunktpunkt" und zahlt für einen Bildschirmschoner?

 

Ist doch billiger als ein Aquarium..

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Sagen wir es anders - wer ist so "punktpunktpunkt" und zahlt für einen Bildschirmschoner?

 

Also wenn ich einen Bedarf für genau diesen Schoner hätte, würde ich ihn ebenfalls kaufen. Ausserdem steckt hinter den gut gemachten Schonern ein heiden Aufwand. Wenn du dich mit einer simplen Bézier Kurve oder dem "Sternenhimmel" zufriedenstellst ist das eine Sache. Es gibt aber nunmal auch Leute, welche einen etwas "exklusiveren" Bildschirmschoner wollen, damit Sie sich vom Rest abheben können (Ist wie mit Autos, Klamotten, Handys etc.)

Im übrigen ist der Bildschirmschoner Markt nicht zu verachten. Schau mal hier, da werden Massenweise Bildschirmschoner verkauft.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## MaGuS

 *ph03n1x wrote:*   

>  *manuels wrote:*    *Quote:*   wie kann man überhaupt einen Bildschirmschoner mit wine anwerfen? 
> 
> Bildschirmschoner sind unter windows normale exe-programme, die einfach nur umbenannt wurden.
> 
> nenn sie wieder .exe und es müsste laufen.
> ...

 

Werde den mal mit wine testen, muss dafür aber erstmal wine konfigurieren.  :Wink: 

Danke für den Tip.

Magnus

----------

## Blood_Seeker

[OT]

Hallo

Ist glaub ich eher, OT aber ich frag jetz trotzdem mal.

Braucht man denn für die heutigen Crt und Flat -Monitore denn noch einen Bildschirm schoner? Oder sind die heutzutage wirklich nur noch zum

"anschauen" da?

[/OT]

----------

## ph03n1x

 *Blood_Seeker wrote:*   

> [OT]
> 
> Hallo
> 
> Ist glaub ich eher, OT aber ich frag jetz trotzdem mal.
> ...

 

Zum anschauen  :Very Happy: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

hab ein 300l becken neben dem pc *g

----------

## hoschi

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

>  *hoschi wrote:*   Sagen wir es anders - wer ist so "punktpunktpunkt" und zahlt für einen Bildschirmschoner? 
> 
> Also wenn ich einen Bedarf für genau diesen Schoner hätte, würde ich ihn ebenfalls kaufen. Ausserdem steckt hinter den gut gemachten Schonern ein heiden Aufwand. Wenn du dich mit einer simplen Bézier Kurve oder dem "Sternenhimmel" zufriedenstellst ist das eine Sache. Es gibt aber nunmal auch Leute, welche einen etwas "exklusiveren" Bildschirmschoner wollen, damit Sie sich vom Rest abheben können (Ist wie mit Autos, Klamotten, Handys etc.)
> 
> Im übrigen ist der Bildschirmschoner Markt nicht zu verachten. Schau mal hier, da werden Massenweise Bildschirmschoner verkauft.
> ...

 

Die Welt hat einen Dachschaden...einzig allein Interessant wäre einen Film als Bildschirmschoner laufen zu lassen, finde ich.

Oh weh, ich bin auch nicht besser.

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich hab DIE Lösung  :Wink: 

Es gibt irgendwo ne DVD zukaufen, die kostet 3,99, jedenfalls damals...

Da sind 65Min hochrealistische Fische drauf, ist einfach abgefilmt. Dazu gibt es 3*65Min Musik. Klassik, Mystik und Chill...

Such mal, ob du das irgendwo bei dir findest.

Ich muss aber dazu sagen, dass die Fische nen bisschen hässlich sind.

Ich find da unser Aquarium schöner, oder nen Bildschirmschoner, weil der ja doch aufs optische und nicht aufs realistische ausgelegt ist.

Die Dvd heißt, passend: Aquarium

Tobi

----------

## ph03n1x

Naja, da sind mir die Fischlein die zufällig rumschwimmen schon lieber. Bringt etwas mehr Abwechslung ins sonst schon so monotone Leben  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Finswimmer

Ja. Da ist was dran, zumal die lieben kleinen Fische etwas träge sind  :Wink: 

Dafür war die Musik aber gut, wobei das den Threadstarter wohl weniger interessiert.

Tobi

----------

## MaGuS

Das mit den Windows Bildschirmschoner im wine funktioniert wunderbar. Leider sind 90% der opengl Bildschirmschoner entweder Shareware oder aber häßlich. Es gibt einen netten, der braucht aber directx und das bekomme ich aktuell nicht zum laufen. Sollte ich tatsächlich keinen finden würde ich sogar einen Bildschirmschoner kaufen, auch wenn ich mich bisher immer über Leute lustig gemacht habe die für soetwas Geld ausgeben ...  :Wink: 

Magnus

----------

## reyneke

Danke für den Tip mit des SAD GmbH, ich vermisse auch schon seit längerem einen fotorealistischen Bildschirmschoner.

@nightmarez: Mit welcher KDE-Version funktioniert der Schoner nicht mehr fullscreen?

Gruß,

rey.

----------

## nightmarez

hm ich würd sagen, ohne mich genau daran erinnern zu können, ab version 3.4

----------

